# Little Spalted Hard Maple Bowl



## ghost1066 (Jul 12, 2015)

I ad this blank sitting here to sell but I finally couldn't stand it and put it on the lathe. It was only about 5" x 5" x 4" but was pretty and I haven't turned any of this tree so off I went. All I can say is this was the hardest piece of wood I have ever turned. Once I got the the inside I couldn't get anything no matter how sharp to bite except a small square carbide. Every time I touched it it would vibrate in the chuck till it was out of round. I finally gave up on getting the sides as thin as I wanted them and called it a night.

Finished size is 4" H 3 3/8" W

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

Some good colors in the spalt and it turned out nice Tommy .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 12, 2015)

Really turned out nice. Great job on the background for the picture. Chuck


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Really turned out nice. Great job on the background for the picture. Chuck


Thanks yeah nothing like an old worn out t shirt to help out the pics That thing should be famous by now with as many pics it has been in.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

That's a tough shape to hollow. Kudos for getting it done with a square tool... I don't think I could do that with a square cutter.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That's a tough shape to hollow. Kudos for getting it done with a square tool... I don't think I could do that with a square cutter.


Believe me it is nowhere near thin. I did the best I could but it kept going out of round so I knew enough to stop. I cut what I could with the square bit then carefully cut with a small round cutter and my bowl gouge.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey, turned out very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jul 13, 2015)

Great looking bowl Tommy, nice work!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

